# Gold Coast Offshore Saturday Morning?



## mattayogi (Feb 11, 2007)

At this stage I'm going to hit Narrowneck Artificial Reef at 6.00am (parking at the south carpark) for some tailor, but I'm open to other suggestions if anyone's keen for somewhere else offshore. Maybe northern NSW like Cook Island or Kingscliff?

I haven't fished there yet, but am keen.

Anyway, give me a hoy if you're up. Should be some nice greenbacks around.

Matt


----------



## mattayogi (Feb 11, 2007)

Got it sorted! Not hitting Narrowneck now. Going down over the border to meet up with some others.

Regards

Matt


----------



## couta1 (Sep 10, 2005)

sounds good.hope you get some fish.going down into that part of the world for a fish on sunday.good luck


----------



## mattayogi (Feb 11, 2007)

Thanks Couta!

Hope to have something to post on Saturday arvo.

Matt


----------

